# T Shirt Supplier in South Florida



## C3Online

Looking for a t-shirt distributor within the South Florida market (Palm Beach, Dade and Broward counties); Need basic crew neck tees; sizes Small to 6XL; black, white and colored tees.

If anyone knows of anyone, and hell, for that matter any good t-shirt suppliers period anywhere, please let me know, thanks!


----------



## InkedApparel

this is the supplier I use......fast delivery and always correct......

Wholesale t-shirts and other blank printable shirts at Jones T Shirts

Inked


----------



## wc33144

Try it broderbros, they are in Orlando


----------



## Red5

C3Online said:


> Looking for a t-shirt distributor within the South Florida market (Palm Beach, Dade and Broward counties); Need basic crew neck tees; sizes Small to 6XL; black, white and colored tees.
> 
> If anyone knows of anyone, and hell, for that matter any good t-shirt suppliers period anywhere, please let me know, thanks!


TSF Sportswear in Pompano. TSF Sportswear


----------



## skipper ts

You can also try Staton. They are located in Orlando as well. I deal with them in Dallas and haven't had any problems. San Mar is also located in Jacksonville I believe.


----------



## aaltier

Bodek and Rhodes distributes out of Orlando. UPS ground gets anywhere in florida overnight. i am in palm beach county and get my stuff the next day. plus, free shipping when you order over $150...


----------



## GHEENEE1

Lee, I'm not sure what your quantity requirements are but there are no miniums here Wholesale Blank Shirts - JiffyShirts.com Mike


----------



## FatKat Printz

alpha t-shirt.. in st. petersburg, Florida


----------



## GHEENEE1

Fatkat, do you buy shirts from them? I don't really do minimums, small business. Thanks for the tip being in St. Pete, Mike


----------



## FatKat Printz

Yes, we use Alpha because we can pick them wihin two hours of our order.. I did check out Jiffy Shirts and I found some tank tops that I need so
I will proly be placing an order within the week.

Shipping is my biggest concern.. sometimes I can't make the 150$ minimum for the free freight so its easier to use Alpha.


----------



## mb33139

I'll second the vote for Alpha... They have a great website for ordering and ship same day if order is b4 2pm. Also, they have a warehouse in Orlando...


----------

